
Show HN: My journey to create a Text Editor that allows you to build apps - johndamaia
https://zecoda.com/about
======
XCSme
Very cool landing page!

I am a bit confused by the conflict terms: "text editor" and "no code".
Doesn't "no code" imply that you don't have to write any text/code?

~~~
johndamaia
That's a good point. I argue that "clicking around" on a UI isn't actually
coding. Because the end user doesn't have to know how to code to create logic
and workflows. Makes sense?

------
kfk
It looks good, depending on your target market I would put more emphasis on
integrating with other data sources. Your tool also overlaps with other
industries like viz/dashboards. Finally I like sql and JavaScript or Python, I
am saying I would not go purely no code.

~~~
johndamaia
Great feedback. Were you thinking of any specific data sources?

~~~
kfk
Shopify, Salesforce, Etc

~~~
johndamaia
Got it. Makes sense!

------
mindhash
Nice landing page UI. But may be you can optimize on the copy. Its probably
too verbose. Good luck

~~~
johndamaia
Thanks! Are you talking about the features description or /about /product
pages?

------
johndamaia
Founder here. The text editor is the living force of the modern world. We use
it everyday for countless use cases. It’s our go to tool for putting words
down. But I feel there’s room to improve it for the next generation of makers
and builders that grew up with the cloud, collaboration and information at the
tip of their fingers.

So, I built one. The goal is to be able to create apps with a familiar
interface. The result is a simple text editor tool that helps you i) stay
organized and productive, ii) build your own custom apps or iii) design and
launch landing pages. All in one platform.

The main features include: • Markdown editor • Connect to your databases • Add
logic operations • Build web pages with UI components

You can check these features demos below [1].

I’ve decided to have these fairly large set of features in the beginning but
with limited functionality (e.g. we only have a handful of Components and
Functions to start with). This will allow us to learn from your usage and
requests and build from those.

On a more personal note, it has been an unbelievable ride. I’ve been working
on this since the beginning of the pandemic. This version is still pretty
rough (expect bugs… let me know when you find them) but I decided to launch
sooner rather than later to get as much feedback as possible.

I know it’s a hot topic, this “no code” trend, but I actually believe software
development is becoming ubiquitous and want to help shape that future.

If you think this makes sense, sign up for early access [2]. We are making
Zecoda free during the early access period.

I'd love to hear your thoughts on the product. Did you find it useful?

\----

[1] [https://zecoda.com#demos](https://zecoda.com#demos)

[2] [https://zecoda.com/#subscribe](https://zecoda.com/#subscribe)

[-] Spread your love (or anger) at Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/zecodahq](https://twitter.com/zecodahq)

\----

PS - This was built 100% by myself, please expect bugs. If you find any just
let me know. I'd love to fix them asap.

PS 2 - We are actually pivoting Zecoda from a “design to code” tool [3] to
this broader text editor. Also, happy to talk about the pivot decision.

[3]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20624140](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20624140)

~~~
johncoltrane
Hmm, "app editor", maybe, but definitely not "text editor".

~~~
johndamaia
Interesting. Can you elaborate on that?

